# Welches Einsteigerbike ?



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Ich bin neu hier und möchte wissen welches Bike für den Anfang gut ist.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. August 2007)

Versuche es mit einem dritten Thread. Oder damit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Danke


----------



## Son (7. August 2007)

oh gott


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

was soll das heissen oh gott


----------



## scott yz0 (7. August 2007)

dass du forumsuntauglich bist....... kann man so nen spammer ned einfach sperren?


----------



## RISE (7. August 2007)

Aus deinem Intellekt, der sich mir bei der Benutzung des Forums offenbart, schreit es bei mir zuerst ganz groß FAKE und sollte das bedauernswerterweise nicht der Fall sein, wird dich das tighte Überking Streetbike von Optic Records zum King der Street machen.


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Nicht schlecht wie freundlich man als Neuling aufgenommen wird. Das meine Frage 2 mal geschaltet wurde war ein Versehen. Als Spammer sehe ich mich allerdings nicht, da ich keinen Müll und auch keine Werbung verbreite. Gruss.


----------



## paule_p2 (7. August 2007)

wittmunder schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht wie freundlich man als Neuling aufgenommen wird. Das meine Frage 2 mal geschaltet wurde war ein Versehen. Als Spammer sehe ich mich allerdings nicht, da ich keinen Müll und auch keine Werbung verbreite. Gruss.




ach was... ganz oben ist ja nur der "welches einsteigerbikes thread" und das "BMX-Anfängerbike FAQ" angepinnt. wenn du beides gelesen hast und dann noch eine frage hast, kannst du sie ruhig stellen oder vorher lieber erst die Sufu benutzen.


----------



## RISE (7. August 2007)

...Oder im Anschluss an Paules Beitrag deine Ansprüche etwas genauer formulieren:

- wozu willst du das Rad nutzen? (Dirt, Street, Park, Flatland)
- welches Budget hast du?
- wie groß bist du? (dann scheiden u.U. schon welche aus)
- welche Erwartungen hast du an das Rad? (bestimmte Teile, Optik, bla)


----------



## King Jens one (7. August 2007)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> dass du forumsuntauglich bist....... kann man so nen spammer ned einfach sperren?



Wer soll ihn denn sperren hier gibt es ja noch nicht mal ein Mod!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Hi,ich suche ein Anfänger Freestyle BMX bis 300 Euro.Es soll gute Oualitat der Materialien haben. Bin 12 und etwa 1.60 groß.Das BMX soll U-Brakes,SB-Lager, 3pc Kurbel, und hinten eine 14mm Nabe haben Das Aussehen ist mir egal.


----------



## Aceface (7. August 2007)

wittmunder schrieb:


> Hi,ich suche ein Anfänger Freestyle BMX bis 300 Euro.Es soll gute Oualitat der Materialien haben. Bin 12 und etwa 1.60 groß.Das BMX soll U-Brakes,SB-Lager, 3pc Kurbel, und hinten eine 14mm Nabe haben Das Aussehen ist mir egal.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105

für 300,00  wird das aber schwer was tolles zu bekommen....aber einfach erstmal den link oben anschauen.


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Erst mal danke für deine Antwort.Welches ist besser,das Felt Ethic oder Hoffmann-Bikes Rhythem.


----------



## Aceface (7. August 2007)

Hoffman


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Warum ist das Hoffmann besser.


----------



## Aceface (7. August 2007)

warum wusste ich, dass diese frage kommt?

4130 Chromo Gabel, beim Felt ist nichts angegeben....außerdem wenigstens hinten ne sb gelagerte nabe, beim Felt auch nichts angegeben.

ruf doch einfach mal bei parano garage an und lass dich beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Danke


----------



## RISE (7. August 2007)

Ganz ehrlich?
FÃ¼r 300â¬ wÃ¼rd ich mir was gebrauchtes kaufen, alles andere ist so gut wie rausgeschmissenes Geld. Auch wenn du hier und da ein Teil aus Crmo hast, an den Anbauteilen wird krÃ¤ftig gespart - oder umgekehrt.
Wie gesagt, lass dich einfach von nem Shop telefonisch beraten und frag sie nach der ehrlichen Meinung Ã¼ber so ein Rad. Schlecht mags nicht sein, aber es ist Ã¤rgerlich, wenn man spÃ¤ter nochmal das gleiche an Ersatzteilkosten hat.


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Wie gut sind die Teile von Voxom ?


----------



## Son (7. August 2007)

nicht gut


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Und wie gut sind die Teile von S&M und Colony.


----------



## RISE (8. August 2007)

Teuer vor allem...  Den S&M Sachen kann man schon vertrauen, bei den Colony Teilen würd ich erstmal abwarten, weil die meisten davon noch nicht lange auf dem Markt sind und ich bei dem Superleichtbau vorsichtig wäre.


----------



## Aceface (8. August 2007)

ist auch nicht so die Preisklasse bis 300,00 .


----------



## RISE (8. August 2007)

Naja, aber für das Doppelte bekommt mna ja immerhin schon den LAF Rahmen.


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Hi,könnt ihr mir gute Adressen geben z.b. von Parks-Hallen und 
Zubehör für BMX.Ist das ein großer unterschied 18,5zoll & 20zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (8. August 2007)

Zubehör:

www.parano-garage.de

www.gsbmx.de

www.peoplesstore.de

www.bikestation-bs.de

etc...

Parks/Hallen - keine Ahnung wo du herkommst.

und...18,5" Zoll ist für Kinder geeignet.

noch was....bevor du noch mehr Fragen stellst, benutz die Suchfunktion oder Google oder schau in anderen Foren (www.bmx-forum.com / www.bmxboard.de) rum. Deine Fragen wurden schon mehrfach beantwortet im WWW.


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Ich komme aus Wittmund, würde das reichen für mich mit 18,5zoll


----------



## Son (8. August 2007)

wenn du aus wittmund kommst, dann nicht


----------



## RISE (8. August 2007)

Nein, das reicht nicht. Wie groß bist du denn? 18,5 könnte bei 130cm passen.
Ansonsten würde ich vom BMXBoard schon mal stark abraten, wenn du dich hier unwillkommen fühlst...


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Bin 1,60 also 20zoll und von BMXBoard halt ich auch nichts.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. August 2007)

wittmunder schrieb:


> von BMXBoard halt ich auch nichts.



Warum?


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Ich finde www.bmx-forum.com besser.


----------



## RISE (8. August 2007)




----------



## wittmunder (11. August 2007)

Brauch man eine Vorderbremse am BMX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (11. August 2007)

muss jeder selber wissen, ob er eine braucht...ist halt geschmackssache.

ich benötige keine.


----------



## wittmunder (12. August 2007)

Danke.


----------



## RISE (12. August 2007)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: wenn ich Pegs an meinem BMX habe und die nur an einer Seite sind, bekomm ich dann Gleichgewichtsprobleme?


----------



## HemPlChen (16. August 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: wenn ich Pegs an meinem BMX habe und die nur an einer Seite sind, bekomm ich dann Gleichgewichtsprobleme?



ja, desshalb mach ich das immer so das ich mein gemächtnis auf die entgegengesetzte seite hängen lasse, das hilft ungemein!


----------

